# Cummins



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Anybody have a 6.7 Cummins. If so how do you like it?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

My dad has on in his 07 mega cab 4x4. He loves it but doesn't like the fuel consumption with the 35's. I have done the research and know someone with the same setup but has the h&s programmer and the tranny software with the exhaust sensor delete and gets mud 20's with it. More than likely I will end up with my dads truck as he is after an ecoboost.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Cool deal what kinda mpgs does your dad get?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

his is getting between 13-15 mpg. we will be doing the mods on it soon so it should be up around around mid 20's afterwards.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I herd that The ecoboost gets worse mpg then the 5.0.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I've had two and I love them! 08 and now 07.5

IMO the deletes Are a must. Go with mini maxx and overdrive software. 5" exhaust and you'll see 15-17 in town. I have 35 I see 16 in town 21 hwy. best truck I've ever owned. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

That's good to hear. I've always been a Chevy guy but the price difference between the Duramax and Cummings is crazy. Especially with all the features dodge has.


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

love it. Ive had three in my life and the only reason I have ever let one go is for more "creature comforts". I got a 2012 Laramie HO rite now and it the hardest working, smoothest riding beast I've ever been in.


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

And talk about bells and whistles. I used to be a chevy guy... until I rode in a maxed out 5.9i cummins. I have never looked back!


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

brutemike said:


> I herd that The ecoboost gets worse mpg then the 5.0.


my buddy Just bought an eco boost and it gets real good milage on the highway but It can't pull it's weight as a work truck. As soon as you put it under load It starts getting very slow and chews the gas. It's basically a mini-van with a box!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

You just can't beat the dodge for value power and comfort! 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

:agreed:


jrpro130 said:


> You just can't beat the dodge for value power and comfort!
> 
> 
> Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

What year u looking for?


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

get a 2012... It's the last year they make a 800 lbs./ft urea (bluteck) free motor


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I've found some good deals on 08's


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Nothing wrong with an 08!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I'm not buying right now but I like to look.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i personally drive the older 5.9 24V cummins, but from what i've seen and heard the newer 6.7's are pulling monsters. i'm sure 20mpg is not hard to achieve with the 6.7 considering im getting around 18 in my 5.9


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

What mods do you have done?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I too have an older 5.9 24v and like said earlier if there anything like those can't beat em. I can get about 20 mpg out of mine with 33s. It's a quad cab 4x4. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

X3 on the milage on the 2nd gens....mines a 1998.5 24v that averages just a hair over 20mpg. I sure wish I could find me a common rail 5.9 or a 6.7 and do the deletes though.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i got 4" straight pipe, AFE filter, superchips flaspaq, 33'' toyo M/T's and i get around 17-20mpg easily...according to the computer im getting around 12-15 while towing lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I have an airrad, 5" tbe, mini maxx, overdrive software. Full built trans minus shafts, amsoil bypass and otherwise stock on a fresh rebuild. Previous owner melted a piston and had my buddy at the shop rebuild it right before I bought it. 

I love the 6.7s they make great power and the 68rfe is a great trans not to mention the stock exhaust brake!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Do you have a mega cab? Is there any issues with injectors on the 6.7's?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yes I do. No injector issues I know of. Not like 5.9 at all 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

The 5.9 was bad for acting up around 100,000 from what I've heard


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

duckincrazy92 said:


> The 5.9 was bad for acting up around 100,000 from what I've heard


Honestly you can't believe everything you read on the forums. My theory is that people come on forums to either post their problems and find solutions OR they are true enthusiasts like us that post frequently. So the problems with 5.9's I see are RARELY frequent posters. 

There are so many 5.9 out there with 0 problems, it's just that when we search 5.9 injector issues we see a ton. I bet thats not even 5% of the GOOD 5.9's out there. 



Honestly I personally love both of them, the 5.9 is a little simpler of a motor (being that it doesn't have EGR/DPF), but IMO the 6.7 is more bang for your buck. Factory exhaust brake and the 68RFE is perfect.

I'm actually debating getting rid of my truck, I want a longbed g56 (manual) 2006 that is up for sale near me.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Search 6.7 head gasket you will not wanna buy one lmao! A ton of threads of people blowing them. The reality is, let the motor get up to operating temp before you get on it...and take care of it!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Like anything else it's how you maintence and take care of stuff.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea but when you buy a used truck you have NO idea what was done before. I always reccomend fuel filtration on the 5.9's. Dual filters.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

It can't hurt. I appreciate your input.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

duckincrazy92 said:


> The 5.9 was bad for acting up around 100,000 from what I've heard


Ye the vp44 is only suppose to last 60,000 miles too. Lol but I got 173,000 and everything is oe from the factory on the engine. The truck will fall apart around the old 5.9 If somewhat taken care of. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

Vp44 is a pain in the but unless you have aftermarket lift pump to keep the fuel going..not to mention the transmissions in the older Cummins. Mines being rebuilt right now lol

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Just put a brand new vp in mine a few months ago, truck already had a edge juice w/attitude on the stock carter pump and would drop fp to 4psi if run WOT. The new one is fed by a FASS 150 (i bought it right after I got the truck in hopes to salvage the stock vp...lasted about 2yrs), I'm set up with 18psi of fuel pressure....still starts easy and keeps up fine with my 125hp injectors, and I've got room left to bump up the flow if I need it.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

My vp is still chugging. I started getting dead pedal about 15,000 miles ago but only once or twice. She's still going but it's been fed with a raptor since I bought it. It's the first mod I did. Only other mod I have is a quad adrenaline, and straight pipe. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

On my 02 I had an AD150 I was 17-18 psi idle and 11wot


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## LaMoparPower (Sep 3, 2012)

Love my 12' mega dually, did the h&s mini maxx with the tranny software... set my defuel levels so that everything stays in the factory range, haven't had any HG issues or anything.. The head gasket problems are from too much timing, and not letting the motor get up to operating temperature. Too much timing the veins on the turbo aren't allowed to fully open quick enough, causing a ton of drive pressure, and lifting the head.. I pull my 43' toy hauler all day at 80 with the cruise set. 

real world in town mileage is ~13-14 depending on idle time, highway, 21 @ 65mph, 16-17 @ 75-80, pulling the 20k toy hauler 9.7 is the best ive gotten.. 

I've had a 96' 12v, 98' vp, 06' cr 5.9 and this is by far my favorite, especially with the creature comforts and exhaust brake.. 

Not sure if you've researched the 13's, i know a lot of people frown on the urea, but its a proven setup, not to mention the major cooling and suspension improvements they are making, and a major plus is the AISIN transmission will be in the 3500's, along with the 8.5" touch screen!


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

LaMoparPower said:


> Love my 12' mega dually, did the h&s mini maxx with the tranny software... set my defuel levels so that everything stays in the factory range, haven't had any HG issues or anything.. The head gasket problems are from too much timing, and not letting the motor get up to operating temperature. Too much timing the veins on the turbo aren't allowed to fully open quick enough, causing a ton of drive pressure, and lifting the head.. I pull my 43' toy hauler all day at 80 with the cruise set.
> 
> real world in town mileage is ~13-14 depending on idle time, highway, 21 @ 65mph, 16-17 @ 75-80, pulling the 20k toy hauler 9.7 is the best ive gotten..
> 
> ...


I love the 5.9i as well but I got a 12 mega 3500 srw and it is the best I've ever had. The only reason I don't want urea is it freezes up here in alberta and can cause complications, but your right, the system works. Cummins still has lower emissions without urea compared to other motors with urea! Cummins Till I Die!


----------



## Jables (Nov 17, 2012)

As a transmission guy, I wish everybody drove mid 2000's cummins with the 47/48re. Great mortgage helpers.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Jables said:


> As a transmission guy, I wish everybody drove mid 2000's cummins with the 47/48re. Great mortgage helpers.


There's a reason transmission guys only give a year warranty lol jk. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

What's a 2007 mega cab with the 5.9 with 205,xxx miles worth? And is the bad mileage out of this truck?


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*i got me a 1996 dodge 2500 4x4 about 6 months ago i work on my own truck once i get my trans from ats trans i will start doing mods to my old 12v from fuel plate to upgreaded injectors and maby turbo already have all gauges to watch all the problems from fuel egts and trans timp. got 4 inch turbo back to duel 4 inch out back 35s on 3 inch lift expecting in stock tone for me around 12 to 15 just have to get the money to do all the work i wana get done*

*cant kill old 12v cummins*


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I finally pulled the trigger and bought a new to me truck. Supposed to get it Thursday or Friday.


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*i see in the future dpf delet and programer coming *duckincrazy92


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

X2^^^^ well worth the money. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I really want to. Gonna drive it like it is a little while though


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Anybody on here done deletes?


----------



## LaMoparPower (Sep 3, 2012)

I've done three trucks lol, One 10' And my two 12's

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Do you reccomend doing it? And what tuner do you use?


----------



## LaMoparPower (Sep 3, 2012)

Imo I'd never own One not delete... lol it's like saying you like breathing your own farts!! I'm running the h&s mini... they are hard to come by but if you need one let me know I have a friend that still gets the race tuners...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Is his prices reasonable? How many miles were on yours when you did it?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Did a 07.5 a few months ago. Ran a smarty jr for programmer. Did the egr and pdf deletes and the trans booster. It was $765 for everythin at rolling smoke diesel. Went from around 15 mpg to 22 mpg on 4x4 with 34"s. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Every where I've priced had been around 2k. That's with h&s mini max


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I own a 1998.5 dodge 5.9 cummins swb extended cab Laramie package and a standard Trans. In the process of building her up. Gunna make it am animal


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

It won't take much for it to be an animal.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Well they delievered it Saturday and mn I love it. This is how it's sitting right now.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sweet love the red


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

View attachment 14930
here's mine 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

That's sharp. I love how the 5.9's got the deep cummins sound.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Vince00 (Sep 29, 2012)

My 2012 Larimine Limited pic I did up last night.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Here's a few of mine after the window tint and new tool box.


----------

